# possitive with ohss ?



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya ladys xx 
i got a scan tomorrow with the clinic as they think iv got mild ohss  xx
i was wondering has anyone else who had ohss have a BFP ? 
my friend who was doing ivf had 3 ivf's and on the last one got bad ohss and it was on the cycle she fell pregnen with to xxx 
i had my et on tueday xxxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

It is said to get worse if u are pregnant, so it could well be a + sign, obviously it can be very dangerous, if it gets worse, so let them keep a close eye on u. Xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya hoping xxx 
i deffently will xx got scan tomoz so ill see what they say xxxx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Rose,

I had it very mild 1-2 days after transfer then it went, it came back 7 days past transfer and it was severe.  I was in hospital for 2 weeks but I did get my BFP!

You can get fluid on the lungs so keep a close eye on it & if you feel awful go to A & E (they took it very seriously and I was admitted straight away)

Minkey x x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya minkey xxx
i feel ok tonight like i do feel bad enuff thta i have to go to the hospital i got a scan with clinic tomorrow so we will find out then xxxx  thanks for the info hun  xxxx


----------

